
Popular apps share data with Facebook without user consent - iamflimflam1
https://www.ft.com/content/62f74704-0abf-11e9-9fe8-acdb36967cfc
======
brad0
Facebook purchases a lot of data from other companies. I’m not really sure
what your link is but I’m assuming this is what it’s referring to.

